# Are these good pellets?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am going to be adding alfalfa pellets in my grain mixture....are these an ok type to use?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s-pride-reg-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb--5050165#BVRRWidgetID

Oh, and would this mix be good for a milking doe?
2c Dumor pellets to 1c Agway Sweet feed 18% and 1c Alfalfa Pellets with .5 gram Manna Pro loose minerals with 2 tbs of Kelp?
They are on a grass hay....

Sheesh....who knew it was so complicated to feed a goat?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never bought that particular brand but I would think they should be fine.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I used Nobel brand Dairy Parlor pelleted feed for my milking goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok great....but what about the mix I plan on doing? Does it seem appropriate?


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I am going to be adding alfalfa pellets in my grain mixture....are these an ok type to use?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s-pride-reg-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb--5050165#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> ...


Right now. TSC is having a sale on Standlee Tmothy/ alfalfa pellets. 12.00 for #40. 
I buy it buy the pallet. My horses get this. My chickens get it (soaked and drained) 
I don't see why you could t feed the pellets to goats. However. I would be worried about choke. These are hard and not easy ti swallow for any animal. I would recommend adding a little water to soften them up. This would cut down on wearing down the teeth too.


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I am going to be adding alfalfa pellets in my grain mixture....are these an ok type to use?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/producer-s-pride-reg-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb--5050165#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> ...


PS. How much does your doe weigh? This would seem to be a LOT of food if it was a mini or ND. What about free choice hay?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a full blooded Nubian...not sure of exact weight....she gets 24/7 free choice grass hay
She only gets 2 cups a day now so it would be more when she is milking...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want to slowly increase her grain. I always base that stuff on if they are losing condition. My Alpine/Nubian mix gets 5.5 cups of grain/feed each time she is on the milk stand. Over the years, this is what I had found keeps her in good condition. But every goat is different and you will just have to play with it and watch her body condition closely. When she is nursing her kids and you are milking, you will definitely need to up the amount of grain but only time will tell as to how much.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good....I have only a few so watching closely for change in body condition is easy....

But about my other question.....does the mix sound good?


----------



## ninjagoatboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey nygoatmom


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I prefer the Standlee brand of alfalfa pellets, and so do my girls.  

I'd put the minerals and kelp out free choice, rather than mix it in their ration. 

Otherwise the mix sounds good. I might add in a bit of black oil sunflower seeds, they don't necessarily *need* them but they do help with body condition and keep the coat nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok....but what about giving too MUCH selenium ? Right now on the feed they have, and the manna pro...their coats look good. Also, the vet was happy they had no flaky skin? I guess that is common in goats?

I was just worried about calcium since I'll be milking...

Thanks for all the help everybody!


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

.:Linz:. said:


> I prefer the Standlee brand of alfalfa pellets, and so do my girls.
> 
> I'd put the minerals and kelp out free choice, rather than mix it in their ration.
> 
> Otherwise the mix sounds good. I might add in a bit of black oil sunflower seeds, they don't necessarily *need* them but they do help with body condition and keep the coat nice.


BOSS is a wonderful addition. Loaded with fiber and oils. Keeps them glossy and gives them extra calories.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Goats like Tractor Supply alfalfa pellets best...we have tried several brands.we find TS to be less dusty and smell so good i want to eat them lol..: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HaHaHa.....I love the smell of the minerals!!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I feed my milking does Blue Seal Dairy Goat, alfalfa pellets, sunflower seeds, shredded beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, oats, and steamed flaked barley. 
They also get Orchard grass that is a nice rich green color.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that sounds like a bit of work.....how do you mix it?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We feed the Tractor Supply alfalfa pellets- the goats scarf them down! It helps stretch the hay!


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> We feed the Tractor Supply alfalfa pellets- the goats scarf them down! It helps stretch the hay!


You don't have any problem with them coughing and choking on these dry hard pellets? On the Standlee bag, it even says to soak them for about 15 minutes/...\:whatgoat:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I feed free choice stand lee timothy pellets, and m 4 month old nigis have no trouble with them!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I feed mine the TSC pellets and I don't soak them either. Would they eat less if they were soaked?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Bluere11e said:


> You don't have any problem with them coughing and choking on these dry hard pellets? On the Standlee bag, it even says to soak them for about 15 minutes/...\:whatgoat:


 No, I do not soak it. The pellets are not very big. I mix it with their dairy goat feed (bought from our local mill). They have never had a choking problem. I do not put it out free style- they would eat an entire bag in half hour!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't soak them either - I tried once and they just looked at me like "what's WRONG with you?"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> No, I do not soak it. The pellets are not very big. I mix it with their dairy goat feed (bought from our local mill). They have never had a choking problem. I do not put it out free style- they would eat an entire bag in half hour!


Lol...Heidi would eat all the pellets...and the bag too!:cake:


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

My goats won't eat wet food. They eat a mix of 16% dairy goat pellets (resaca), standlee alfalfa pellets, and BOSS. Get calf manna goat mineral separate from their feed and some chaffhaye before their grain mix (a few handfuls each) and free choice bermuda. They get less than your does though they are nigies. They were a little weird about the alfalfa pellets when I first offered but they came around like with any new food.


----------

